# Ronnie Price resigned and Boozer does some lieing



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So Ronnie Price is re*-*signed

and Boozer lied about a conversation he had with the Jazz. Inside sources of the Jazz say the conversation Boozer is reporting about never (he said it himself today on Chicago ESPN radio) happened with the Jazz saying they were headed in a different direction and Boozer was not in their long term plans. What a low guy, making up stories so the Jazz will trade him making the Jazz look like the bad guys and him looking like the guy who is just going to go along with things and be understanding when really he has lied to the Cavs, and now lieing about a conversation that is not true.

Boozer sticks with a story that has been said by the Jazz that it is not true:



> Jazz power forward Carlos Boozer told a Chicago radio station today that he expects to soon be traded, and that he'll be happy if he is.
> 
> According to a transcript from WMVP 1000-AM, the ESPN affiliate in Chicago, Boozer - who has not spoken to Utah media since the Jazz's season ended in late April - said this when asked if he thought he'd be dealt:
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Ronnie Price resigned*

Is that re-signed, or resigned? Two different things.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Ronnie Price resigned*

I guess that hyphen does a job,

re-signed


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Boozer jobbed the Caviliers. No one can be surprised for him trying to job the Jazz. 

That said, nothing - nothing at all that the Jazz have done this off season has made them better. I know that hating on Boozer is a religion any more, but there is not a single power forward available right now that is as good as Boozer. If they trade him, I hope they get some draft picks thrown into the trade. With Boozer, the team was 8th in the conference last year. With no improvements, they'll be a lottery team next year. And there have been no improvements. Dumping Boozer for next year and they'll be lucky to have a winning record. 

Signing and over-paying the likes of Ronny Price and Okur this year, CJ Miles last year, and the list goes on - does not help their short term or long-term charge for a good team. 

And last - if they match Portland's offer sheet on Milsap they are just plain stupid. Just matching it will end up costing them $42 million ($32M + the $10M they'll pay in luxery cap). All for a back-up power forward. $10M a year for a back-up? Really? That's the kind of thing that is killing the Jazz on AK, which is the albatros that is dragging the team down right now anyway.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Boozer jobbed the Caviliers. No one can be surprised for him trying to job the Jazz.
> 
> *That said, nothing - nothing at all that the Jazz have done this off season has made them better. I know that hating on Boozer is a religion any more, but there is not a single power forward available right now that is as good as Boozer. If they trade him, I hope they get some draft picks thrown into the trade. With Boozer, the team was 8th in the conference last year. With no improvements, they'll be a lottery team next year. And there have been no improvements. Dumping Boozer for next year and they'll be lucky to have a winning record.*
> 
> ...


I agree the Jazz have done nothing yet to help them out, but what other options have they had? At this point they have to get rid of Boozer, he is a cancer. I completely agree that no one should be surprised by this, since he did it to Cleveland already. If they get rid of Boozer they don't have the luxury tax issue anymore with Milsap, but I hate to see them spend that much on him, but if Boozer is gone what other choice do they have. Everyone on the team likes Milsap more than Boozer.

They were 8th this year do to injuries, if they had Boozer healthy I think they would have finished 3rd or 4th, that being said without Boozer and with no other changes, I think they barely make the playoffs again unless they pull something out of there butt with some trades here soon. So far this has been a pathetic off season for them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

They can't get rid of Boozer. Or better stated, they can't get rid of Boozer's salary. Trades have to be equal in salary, or within a percentage of equal - plus/minus 25%. So even if they trade away Boozer's $14M, they have to get similar salary back. So trading him does very little for cap relief. Let Milsap go. Back up power forwards are easy to find.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> They can't get rid of Boozer. Or better stated, they can't get rid of Boozer's salary. Trades have to be equal in salary, or within a percentage of equal - plus/minus 25%. So even if they trade away Boozer's $14M, they have to get similar salary back. So trading him does very little for cap relief. Let Milsap go. Back up power forwards are easy to find.


You are WAY undervaluing Millsap. Yes, up til this point he has been the Jazz backup power forward, but that could change very soon. Boozer will either be gone this offseason (via trade) or next offseason (via free agency), so who is the Jazz power forward of the future? It has to be Millsap, and I think it would be a huge mistake to not match Portland's offer.

When comparing Boozer with Millsap, I definitely give the edge to Millsap. I'd probably still give a slight edge to Boozer offensively, but I think Millsap is without a doubt a better defensive player with potential to become every bit as good as Boozer offensively. I think they are pretty comparable in the rebounding department. Millsap is several years younger than Boozer, and STILL improving. Boozer has certainly reached his prime and might be nearing the downside of his career. Also, Boozer is an injury waiting to happen. Millsap has missed a few games here and there, but has shown NO signs of the annual several week-long injury vacations that we have grown accustomed to seeing from Boozer. Honestly I'm sick of it.

So while I agree that the Jazz haven't always made the best financial decisions, I think they would be making a huge mistake to not re-sign Millsap. I'm not going to say that he is going to lead the Jazz to the promised land, but he IS their power forward of the future, and a great young piece to build the team around along with D-Will.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

+1


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> GaryFish wrote:
> They can't get rid of Boozer. Or better stated, they can't get rid of Boozer's salary. Trades have to be equal in salary, or within a percentage of equal - plus/minus 25%. So even if they trade away Boozer's $14M, they have to get similar salary back. So trading him does very little for cap relief. Let Milsap go. Back up power forwards are easy to find.


That's not entirely accurate. They can trade with teams that have trade exceptions or disabled player exceptions. The Jazz could also work some sign and trades for players with Early Bird exceptions (a player that has been extended but his new contract wouldn't kick in until the 2nd year with his new team). So, yes, the salaries have to match up, but not necessarily this year.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't wait to watch what happens this year. I think the Jazz do everything they can to hold Booze to the very extent of his contract and let him loose to the VERY competitive free agent pool at the end of year. He will have to produce consistently throughout the season if he hopes to further promote himself as the elite powerforward he should be. All this means great news for the Jazz this season (in a twisted egocentric way.)


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, and I really think RP will step up and shine. He has nothing to lose and one of the best in the business to watch and learn from DWill. I think a lot of teams will underestimate him and he'll tear them up.


----------

